# Americans Moving to Dubai



## Smiles:-)

My husband and I are moving to Dubai in June and I was hoping other americans living over there can tell us what it's like. Does anyone have a live in nanny to take care of their children? Do the wives work? Any opinions on day cares? I want to know about all of it. 

Thanks!


----------



## tribru

I have the same question...my wife and two children will be moving to Dubai in June and would like to know where there are a concentration of US Expats and the school choices and if they are available. Does anyone have any advice? I will be working at the Dubai Financial Center if that makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba

I can't tell you much about schools, but I expect Geordie Armani will be along at some point & she'll be able to comment. I do know that most are pretty full.

When you say 'do wives work' ? I assume you refer to trailing wives. This is a pretty egalitarian city and many women work - some of us on our own visas/sponsorship! It depends on what you want to do. 

Many people have live-in maids, but this is NOT the same as having a nanny. You have to organise sponsorship yourself, which I believe costs around AED 5,000. Most maids come from Sri Lanka, Phillipines, Thailand.

A concentration of US expats? May I ask why? There are major 'Western' expat enclaves in The Springs, The Meadows, The Lakes as well as other areas. Those areas mentioned are a bit Truman Show (IMO), but it depends on your preferences.

When considering accommodation, you should first consider place of work and then schools. At peak times it can take a very long time to cross town.

Housing is expensive, so do you have packages that include decent allowances?


(I am a Brit, but we do generaly get on!)


----------



## Geordie Armani

I assume you want to keep yourself to American circles only which I find quite sad but it explains the negativity towards the Americans by other nationalities. 
Dubai American Academy is the most popular American school


----------



## tribru

Thanks for the replies! I actually would love to make friends with Brits and other folks from everywhere. That's the main reason we are looking at an international experience to give our family the opportunity to see other parts of the world and become friends with people from everywhere. We live in a small mountain town and look forward to the change in experience.

My office would be at the Dubai Financial Center and I prefer to have a shorter commute. A housing allowance will be part of my package. Do you have an estimated allowance for a three or four bedroom that doesn't require a long commute? 

On a recreational note, our family is pretty active in triathlons, running, cycling, etc. and my kids are in gymnastics and participate in theatre (aged 8 and 11). Do you have any input on how the community supports active lifestyles?

This is a great resource and I appreciate your comments!

Dan


----------



## Smiles:-)

Thanks for the help. My husband’s job is in the green community and I don't have a job yet. I don't need one but I want to work. Our housing is being paid for and they are thinking the Marina. I have been told about how the nannies work, but want to know opinions about it. I don't want to be surrounded by all Americans, just wanted to know their opinions. I know the traffic is very very bad. Sat it in too many times already! Thanks for any other advice that is out there....


----------



## Geordie Armani

if your hubby is working in the Green Community area then you got to live at the Green community!! it is fab!!! there is a mall there etc. I love it up there, just a pain to actually get there.


----------



## Smiles:-)

The Green Community is where we stayed last month. The round about getting there is a killer. Which mall are you talking about? There is the mall attached the Court Yard Marriott but there isn't much in there. Which mall do you feel is the best to shop at? We went to the Mall of the Emirates. It was nice but so big....


----------



## Geordie Armani

IBN Battuta is really handy and not quite as terrifying as MOE. I never go to MOE these days, place is too busy and way too big.


----------



## chick76

I am looking into a job teaching in the UAE, and know nothing about it. We're a family of 5 (three little ones). Husband would also want to work. Looking for advice, help, and friendship!


----------



## mrbig

Chick start a new thread. This one is older than dirt.
we will be more than happy to answer all your questions.
Try to think of some specific things you want to know when you make the new thread ok.
concerns ect..


----------



## pe_sps

*Welcome to Dubai*



tribru said:


> I have the same question...my wife and two children will be moving to Dubai in June and would like to know where there are a concentration of US Expats and the school choices and if they are available. Does anyone have any advice? I will be working at the Dubai Financial Center if that makes a difference. Thanks!


Dubai Marina & Jumeriah beach residence area is very suitable for you and it is perferrable of area of US expats. Here you will enjoy Dubai's life and everything is available in this area.

Taj


----------



## solbrova

I plan to be moving to dubai and was wondering what the job market is like for me given i have IT certifications and not a college degree. Also is it hard to get cable so that I can watch american football(gota love my atlanta falcons) and other sports. Any other pertinent info is greatly appreciated also


----------



## CDOMonkey

tribru said:


> Thanks for the replies! I actually would love to make friends with Brits and other folks from everywhere. That's the main reason we are looking at an international experience to give our family the opportunity to see other parts of the world and become friends with people from everywhere. We live in a small mountain town and look forward to the change in experience.
> 
> My office would be at the Dubai Financial Center and I prefer to have a shorter commute. A housing allowance will be part of my package. Do you have an estimated allowance for a three or four bedroom that doesn't require a long commute?
> 
> On a recreational note, our family is pretty active in triathlons, running, cycling, etc. and my kids are in gymnastics and participate in theatre (aged 8 and 11). Do you have any input on how the community supports active lifestyles?
> 
> This is a great resource and I appreciate your comments!
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,

I'm moving April 14th and starting a new position in the DIFC (M&A/Restructuring) related. Was wondering if you'd be up for exchanging contact information?

Let me know!


----------



## CrowdedHouse

solbrova said:


> I plan to be moving to dubai and was wondering what the job market is like for me given i have IT certifications and not a college degree. Also is it hard to get cable so that I can watch american football(gota love my atlanta falcons) and other sports. Any other pertinent info is greatly appreciated also


For some positions it's required by the Ministry of Labour to have a college degree. I'm not sure if IT falls into that field, but in general, I think you'll find it's hard to get into IT here if you aren't either super specialized in something or being recruited for a high managerial position (both of which, I would think you would have to have a college degree for).

Generally low to mid level IT positions are filled by Asians who are paid quite low for the work they do.


----------



## CrowdedHouse

tribru said:


> I have the same question...my wife and two children will be moving to Dubai in June and would like to know where there are a concentration of US Expats and the school choices and if they are available. Does anyone have any advice? I will be working at the Dubai Financial Center if that makes a difference. Thanks!


Try not to worry so much about "US Expats" -- you are in a very culturally diverse place, it's good to stay open-minded about living amongst people of various backgrounds.


----------



## MandyRPOD

Hi everyone...I'm new to forums so forgive me if I don't do this right in the beginning...
I will be moving to Dubai this time next year from New York City...I see there are a lot of great answers on here already but I would love if someone could give me some general information or even your experiences moving out there...I've never visited but constantly google and youtube Dubai.... I don't really need info at the moment on jobs or best places to live since my fiance is already living there, I just would like some basic info, for example was it easy to find a lot of same products in supermarkets/stores? I heard US drivers licenses transfer immediately? How is public transportation? Etc....thanks so much and I would be happy to exchange emails with anyone who would like to message privately!


----------



## Jynxgirl

MandyRPOD said:


> I just would like some basic info, for example was it easy to find a lot of same products in supermarkets/stores? I heard US drivers licenses transfer immediately? How is public transportation? Etc....thanks so much and I would be happy to exchange emails with anyone who would like to message privately!



You will be hard pressed to find some things. Sometimes, you will find an item but will not see it again at the store for six months again, if ever. Overall, there is similar items and if you have to buy american brands, will get quite expensive anyhow. Toilet paper is one thing frustrates me. Even the brand labels from home, are horrible here. It is like they packaged up in the right package some cheap version of it. If you wish to pay 3x to 4x the price of toilet paper from back home, then you get into decent quality stuff  I have learned to just pay the 4x the price. That is pretty much how most of my shopping goes. My bill is usually about 3x the amount that i would spend in the usa weekly. 

You can just trade in your american license for a uae one. If your passport doesnt match, it is still suppose to be traded in but some people run into hassles. 

Public transport using taxi's is 'cheap' to the brits as seems taxi's are quite expensive there. To me, the taxi's are average to what I am used to (austin). The metro is one long snaking track. If you live next to a metro, and wish to go to somewhere directly on the metro path, then a good option. But if you have to walk any distance to it, 8 months out of the year going to be a bit hot for anything more then a five minute walk (5 of those months you will be sweating to the point needing a clothes change). It is April and is horribly hot during the day and has been that way since end of March. A car here isnt necessary but I couldnt imagine not having one. 

Did you read the sticky thread that said read this before posting? It has alot of good info.


----------



## stlgrl0703

Where is the sticky thread that said read this before posting?


----------



## Jynxgirl

First page of the dubai forum, top of the list of threads.... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html


----------



## mileyen

*looking for reliable cleaning service*

hello,

I am looking for a reliable cleaning service provider in Dubai. My friend lives in a small apartment in the city and he is looking for someone who is reliable to help with cleaning once a week.

Thank you!


----------



## mileyen

*looking for reliable cleaning service*

Hello,

My friend who lives in Dubai is looking for a reliable cleaning service recommendations. He is American living abroad and needs help in this area. He is looking for someone to help clean his apartment once a week. I am hoping you may know of someone you could recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## indoMLA

1. Thread is old and you resurrected it to post something that has nothing to do with the initial post. 
2. Create a new thread so your issue is not piggy-backing on something else, very unlikely to get a question answered on the third page of a thread. 

:lock1: ?


----------



## taraa

*jobs in uae*

Actually I'm looking to work in uae dubai, what is the best way to get a job, or what is the best websites to apply for ?
I wanna apply to get a job there, but I don't know where to go..
please help me ..


----------



## taraa

I'm looking to work in dubai uae, please help me where and how to apply..
please help me..


----------



## Jynxgirl

taraa said:


> I'm looking to work in dubai uae, please help me where and how to apply..
> please help me..


 It says usa... but REALLY??? 

You dont know how to research the industry you are in, what companies are in that field here, and to find them on the internet?? 

You dont now what linked in is and how to network on there??? 

I can understand some nationalities but someone from usa :confused2:

Something isnt right..... I dare say. :spit:


----------



## taraa

I know, but there r billions of websites, and not useful, I tried a lot, but I need to know which one is the effective one .
I can't believe someone from usa dosn't understand the meaning of messages..
this is very sad...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

taraa said:


> I know, but there r billions of websites, and not useful, I tried a lot, but I need to know which one is the effective one .
> I can't believe someone from usa dosn't understand the meaning of messages..
> this is very sad...


Taraa,

I know it is not easy but without knowing more about you I doubt many of us could help. I do not know of a website where you can apply to jobs in the UAE although I do know Seek.com is pretty good for Australia. Is there a similar site here anyone?

Personally I networked aggressively to get back over to an expat position. LinkedIn is where I successfully found a head hunter who was looking for someone with my qualifications. I would suggest starting there and joining the groups in your industry.


----------



## nite

It's threads and statements like this that give Americans a bad wrap and propel the stereotype. You would have a much better time mixing with other english speakers from all over there world and would broaden your horizons. The American bubble is very small here, so please be open minded. Only the USA is like the USA, don't be judgmental, complain all the time, and please respect the local customs and courtesies. Also do some reading about GCC/UAE history. I would recommend City of Gold - Dubai and the Dream of Capitalism. Americans have a tough time here as it is. There are always runs/walk for charities and the expats are very active here. Good luck and welcome!


----------



## LAgirl

You can search the Ae version of indeed.com or monstergulf. teachway for teaching jobs. And if its a school job you can google schoole in dubai and just browsing.
Dubizzle is an option, but I havent gotten any serious bites from there.
You just have to keep searching. I would just recommend not paying anything, theres a lot of sites that ask for money which may be scams.


----------



## kushha

Hey guys , am joe software Engineer from maryland , i live in dubai and am looking for changing my job to another corp or company so can any one help me . 

thanks


----------

